# New U-he Browser Preview



## synthpunk (Oct 12, 2017)

Urs posted these on KVR this week. The new U-he browser will premier in the public beta of the upcoming new REPRO-5 plugin and then transition into other U-he plugins. It sounds like they're getting close to releasing the REPRO-5 public beta.


----------



## ryanstrong (Oct 12, 2017)

Sorely needed. What synth does this apply to?


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 12, 2017)

REPRO-5 public beta (eta soon ?) to start with then others (ie REPRO-1, Zebra 2.8 update, DIVA, etc.).


----------



## windshore (Oct 12, 2017)

Yay!!!


----------



## Saxer (Oct 12, 2017)

Theres no plausible reason not to own all U-He synths.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 7, 2017)

Brill.



Saxer said:


> Theres no plausible reason not to own all U-He synths.


I do believe you are correct sir.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 7, 2017)

Saxer said:


> Theres no plausible reason not to own all U-He synths.


Financial stability perhaps  (I must confess I own both Zebra 2, ZebraHZ and DIVA)


----------



## Vin (Nov 7, 2017)

Saxer said:


> Theres no plausible reason not to own all U-He synths.



So true 

Can't wait for 2.8 and the new browser (tagging!).


----------

